# Which baroque ensembles do you like best?



## Ingélou

There seem to be a lot of baroque orchestras & ensembles about nowadays - we even have a fab local one, Norwich Baroque. But which ones do you Forumites like best?


----------



## Ukko

The ones who opened a chest of viols, found an organist or virginalist to play with them, and are willing to give a lutenist a riff or two.


----------



## rrudolph

Tempesta di Mare (I'm biased because I've played with them, but they really are great)
Hesperion XX (now XXI)
The English Concert (I like the '80s recordings with Pinnock)
Bach Collegium Japan (although I've only heard some of the Cantata recordings and the B minor Mass-I don't even know if they've done anything else)

There are a lot more--there may be more good baroque orchestras now than there were during the baroque era!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, The Academy of Ancient Music, The English Concert, English Baroque Soloists, Concerto Koln, Frieburg Baroque Orchestra, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Brandenburg Consort, Bach Collegium Japan, Raglan Baroque Players, London Baroque, Tafelmusik, Venice Baroque Orchestra, Mosaiques Quartet, L'Archibudelli.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh lovely, rrudolph & Vaneyes - I'll be looking these up & playing them if poss. Wow, rrudolph, you played with Tempesta di Mare?!? I've got their Caracteres de la Danse (J-F Rebel) on my Facebook page at present. Thank you, both.


----------



## Ukko

You are welcome.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh sorry, Hilltroll - I didn't really understand your post so I daren't commit myself. But I did wish you a nice day elsewhere. Hope it materialised?


----------



## opus55

Could be that I'm just such a newbie but most baroque ensembles sound good-excellent to my ears. Musica Antiqua Koln, La Chappelle Royale, Cologne Chamber Orchestra, English Concert, Academy of Ancient Music and so on.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Musica Antiqua Köln, Le Concert des Nations, Bach Collegium Japan, Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, English Baroque Soloists, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## Bone

Tafelmusic and AAM are tops for me.


----------



## Ingélou

Opus 55 - I'm new to it too. Isn't it great, though - we enjoy so much!


----------



## opus55

Adding Bach Collegium Japan to Spotify list


----------



## atsizat

Bach and Vivaldi. These two. For the way they make music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Akademie für Alte Musik and Concerto Köln are my two favourites with Musica Antiqua Köln coming in close behind. Also, whenever Rene Jacobs performs with a baroque ensemble I am bound to love the interpretation as he is my favourite HIP musician.

EDIT: wow this thread is older than I thought, I have a post here from two years ago. I have heard more since then and my opinion has indeed changed.


----------



## Ingélou

This must have been one of the first threads I posted! Cor blimey!


----------

